# What does a musician and a fighter have in common?



## JaimySmith89

What can a musician and a fighter possibly have in common?
Well, it’s actually something all human beings experiences and/or utilizes in some capacity every day. 
Rhythm! 
I wrote a very basic article explaining what rhythm is and how it’s implemented into fighting. 
*Check It Out!*

Teaser: 
_Human beings has a tendency to constantly seek patterns, it’s a natural part of our unconsciousness.
And that hunt for a regularity makes us fall into a rhythm when we do physical activities like, lifting weights or even running. You will find a pace that suits you, and you will stick to it. 
That’s why running to music is so much more enjoyable, because you don’t have to create your own rhythm you just follow the music.

Rhythm in fighting is tied to rhythm in music.
Put on a song (Salsa, Jazz or Hip-hop works very well) and then watch a professional fighter either in a fight or just hitting the mitts, and more often than not you can see how the rhythm of the fighter’s movement starts to matchup with the rhythm of the music.
..._

*Read the rest Here!*


----------

